# Snow on my wild violets



## Rebbetzin (Feb 20, 2013)

It was snowing here in Tucson!!


----------



## promiseacres (Feb 20, 2013)

Beautiful


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks (Feb 20, 2013)

Nice picture.  Wow, snow in Tuscon.


----------



## farmgirl01 (Apr 29, 2013)

Love the pic!!!


----------



## Livestock lover (Apr 29, 2013)

Snow? Wow, nice picture.


----------

